# raleigh riviera



## redstaralex (1 Jun 2009)

hi everyone, 

first time posting but been cycling for years.

Been bitten by fixie idea and bought an old raleigh riviera in order to butcher but when I picked it up the old lady told me it was her husbands who died at Christmas and she just wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate it. So now I feel guilty. 

However, pumped up tyres and took it out over weekend and it's very nice as it is. 3 gears in rear hub and dynamo in front hub to drive front and rear lights, in excellent condition apart from few acceptable bits that need changing (odd cable, brake block and tubes & tyres).

My request is more for information on them. I can't find much on internet and as I say it's really nice so will keep it as a "going out for a slow fun ride" bike.

Downside is how to convince g/f that although I've now got 2 bikes I need a 3rd as I still fancy having a go at a fixie.

thanks in advance 

Alex


----------



## chris667 (2 Jun 2009)

It's a nice, ordinary bike. Bottom of the range, plain guage tubing, Sturmey AW hub, plastic Brooks saddle. No reason it couldn't be a fixed gear sometimes, just build a wheel with a fixed hub.


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2009)

Wipe some grime off the body of the rear hub and you'll find the month and year it was made.


----------



## harryhead (4 Jul 2009)

mickle said:


> Wipe some grime off the body of the rear hub and you'll find the month and year it was made.



I didn't know that, thanks!


----------

